

Congressman asks NSA for Lois Lerner metadata - darthgoogle
http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/bay_area/opinion/stockman-asks-nsa-for-lois-lerner-metadata-after-irs-claims/article_7f4b3cc9-4d33-57f7-9a8e-d48c9452a976.html

======
lsh123
Would be funny if NSA "lost" the metadata too :)

~~~
higherpurpose
NSA is too big to comply anyway.

